# new driving horse



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

this is just after been washed out he's six years old a stallion and stands at 14.3


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

and this is what he will be pulling


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

better pic of the bow top here


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Can't believe that its a year gone by since you were last talking about going to Appleby


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

so cute!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

We need photos all hooked up!!


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

the time soon passes ,my sons just bought this stepping horse to take up


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

he's a bit poor of himself at the minute ,he came fro a bad home


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

the time soon passes jaydee


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*hellow jim.*

hellow jim your turn out looks great and your bow top to.
thats a nice pibald stallion you have there.
i have been buzy and have not a lot of time driveing and rideing so my little pony had puss in his hoof so im hopeing its cleared up as the animal lintex has been clear for the past few days this ones a 3 day dressing so im hopeing no puss lol.
been helping frends yesterday fitted winch on to flat bed so she can load it on her own.
and useing battory box off of my horse trailer to work winch.
the funny thing its radio controled and works from 200 yard lol so ill be going to brittex for an isolation swich tags wire and also 2 work lamps for winter time.
good luck with applby fair.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You'll soon get weight back on him, he'll look an impressive horse when you do


----------



## Purplelady (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello . The photos are really lovely and he looks FAB . My horse had hair on his legs just like your but I had cut off . Hope you have a good time at Appleby . From Purplelady
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*jim have you thought about a winch.*

hellow jim have you thought about a winch for your trailer.
i have installed on on a frends van and he got somw aliminum colapsable ramps so drop one side on the van and it pulls up on to the flat bed on a volkswaggon transporter.
im going to wire it directley with an isolation swich and a fuse.
at the moment i think this would help you i have loaned my battery box and deep cycle battory so no need to couple winch to van electricley just charge it up before you go to the show.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*winch*









































heres the result loaded.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

thanks for all the good wishes,I don't use the a winch michealvanessa,the wagons not as heavy as it looks and it rolls like a pram on the iron wheels, two men can run it on to the trailer no problem, the only reason it's on it is because I left it out during the year and birds pecked through the sheet to take the insulation underneath for nesting ,so I, just brought it back from having a new sheet fitted, the chestnut horse is diesel bred ,don't know if you ever heard of him,? a great stepping horse, and now that feller is getting fit , he lifts his front legs up to his chest when he's going he is a good flash, the only problems I can forsee at the minute,is they are both stallions,and neither have been in an iron. wheeled Waggon before, so that may be fun and games setting off ,


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Well I'll wish you luck!!!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*iron tires*

jimmy dont make me laugh a frend called michael burgess had a stallion called sid and he put it to a london trolly and that to had iron tires he took off as our yard in tottenham had cobbles flew through the gate and sid jumped on the bonnet of a volvo car boy did he go lol.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing!


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

michaelvanessa said:


> jimmy dont make me laugh a frend called michael burgess had a stallion called sid and he put it to a london trolly and that to had iron tires he took off as our yard in tottenham had cobbles flew through the gate and sid jumped on the bonnet of a volvo car boy did he go lol.


happened to me years ago michealvanessa,drove a big bay mare in an iron wheeled London trolley , three days , you could fall asleep and drive this mare, came to a little village with a cobbled high street, when she felt the bump and rattle ,the ***** took off like she had been shot at, took some pulling back


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

new Waggon just been built the red horse will be pulling this to the fair, be handy for tether chains and stakes water feed etc etc, take a lot of weight from the black horse


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*flat trolly.*

blimmy jim i did a chop for a steel exercise cart to a frend mine was scolloped on the axles and on the side and had small side uprights with the spindles and the back had a large scolloped board on the back with small spindles as well.
i had 3 stud milk float wheels on mine with spokes and i had 2 sets with round holes on the top of the rim i gave away with it 2 spare front axles and 2 break axles as well as a few bits and bobs.
i got it from maidstone for £500 back in the earley 90s i was going to show it at battersea park.
my frend wanted it to make a bowtop for applby fair i have lost contact with him.
he said ill have to come out for a drive with you he made me laugh oi boy he said i cant keep up with your pair lol trick was 24 at the time tammy was 28 years old i was driveing tandem his son had seen us on the road in epping forest to the steel four wheeler.
he wanted a wilson 2 ring bradoon i have a few of them and i gave one to him he was as happy as larry.


----------

